# Que puedo hacer con este celular?



## zgouki (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola! Les cuento mi cuestion: tengo 2 celulares MOTOROLA TANGO 300 a mi disposición, sin servicio porque me los cambiaron por tecnologia gsm. No los quiero vender (porque no me van a dar ni media rupia    ). Me gustaria saber que puedo hacer con ellos:
*Desarmarlos y utilizar algun componente en especial.
*Programarlos como para comunicarme entre ellos (tipo walkie-talkie, al fin y al cabo son celulares!)
*Usarlos como radios (para eso me compro una FM/AM, pero bue, algo es algo).
*Otros proyectos por el estilo y que se les ocurran.
*Usarlos como cascotes contra mi peor enemigo (es un arma mortal, fuera de joda  ).
Sin tienen alguna idea como para colaborar, estoy abierto a escucharlos. Nos vemos!







Cualquier cosa entren a esta página: http://www.taringa.net/posts/13094
Allí si que tienen buenas ideas de que hacer con este cel!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Primero se me ocurrio una obsenidad.

Se podria construir un reloj digital con cuenta regresiva muy facilmente

Lo veo dificil hacer algo por el tipo de microelectronica que tienen los celulares, es tan pequeño que es difil acceder a algun componente particular. Ya los abriste ?


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2007)

> Primero se me ocurrio una obsenidad.


Que querias, que lo use de supositorio....!?!?  
No, todavia no los abri a ninguno, queria ver si alterando algo externamente (con algun codigo o algo) se podia usarlos "legalmente" como walkie-talkies 8)


----------



## nacho69 (Nov 5, 2007)

hola yo anda ba buscando lo mismo para un nokia 100 q tengo ase tienpo queria aserlo trasmisor de algo pero no se como lo unico q se me a ocurrido es sacarle todo s los led i lo otros conponentes pero no lo e eco teniendo alguna esperanza


----------



## aerodesliza (Nov 8, 2007)

podrias echarlo a la basura , porque no tratas de hacer un tranmisor FM


----------



## nacho69 (Nov 9, 2007)

q idea propones con lo del transmisor de fm


----------

